# продаю аккорд



## webks80 (10 Апр 2011)

Продаю аккорд Малышева для баяна Юпитер, уважаемые специалисты подскажите сколько он щас стоит? за какую сумму мне его продать?


----------



## webks80 (11 Апр 2011)

подскажите цену пожалуйста


----------



## Jupiter (11 Апр 2011)

На резонаторах? На "родных" резонаторах? А есть "остатки" баяна,с которого он был снят? Мой Вам совет: аккорды Малышева (все!!) звучат по разному: в зависимости от инструмента,резонаторов ,кто собирал и т.д.
Состояние аккорда может проверить и оценить только мастер,причём, не заинтересованный в выкупе этого аккорда.
Тяжело сказать и оценить то,чего не слышишь и не видишь. Отвезите на фабрику к Баринову(он не будет точно выкупать,но скажет хотя бы справедливую цену).


----------



## webks80 (12 Апр 2011)

спасибо


----------

